# Configuracion de un 74ls93



## ANTONIO_DN (Nov 6, 2006)

se me pide en un ejercicio que arme un contador con un 74ls93 y que le mande pulsos por medio de un latch manual. este contador tiene que contar de 0 a 9 por led la duda que tengo yo sobre este contador es que como se hace contar de 0 a 9 si este funciona como un divisor por lo que yo tengo sabido y que configuraciones tendre que hacer si yo quiero que hago otra cuenta y la ultima duda es que se me pide que arme un latch manual ¿que es un latch?
si alguien me explica esto seria de gran ayuda.


----------



## nemesaiko (Nov 6, 2006)

UN latch basicamente es un registro basico que esta contruido con dos compuertas NAND o NOR esta conectado de tal forma que su salida esta conectada con la entrada de la otra compuerta NAND o NOR y viceversa. y tiene dos salidas Q , Q'.


----------



## Apollo (Nov 7, 2006)

Hola a todos:

El 74LS93 en efecto es un divisor de frecuencia, pero su uso principal no es el de divisor, sino el de contador binario de 4 bits (cuenta de 0 a 15 con salidas en código BCD).

Este integrado tiene internamente cuatro flip flos JK, y 2 entradas de reloj, el pin 14 y el pin 1, el pin 14 (CP0) es la entrada del primer flip flop, y el pin 1 (CP1) es para el segundo, los otros dos están conectados internamente al segundo.

Si conectas la entrada de reloj sólo al pin 14, la única salida que va a funcionar es la del pin 12 (Q0), para hacer el contador completo necesitas conectar Q0 a CP1. y la salida será un contador de 4 bits.
Los pines 2 y 3 (MR) son para enviar el contador a cero cuando lo necesites, en este caso al llegar a 9.

No entendí bien si necesitas un display de 7 segmentos o quieres 10 leds.
Si es la primera opción, necesitas un decodificador de código BCD a 7 segmentos, puedes utilizar el 74LS47.  
 Si la opción es la segunda necesitas un decodificador de BCD a decimal como el 74LS145.

Y sólo conectas en el pin 14 la salida del latch que te dejó ANTONIO_DN.

Espero y te sea útil la información.
Un saludo al foro


----------



## SirKam (Abr 15, 2008)

Hola, quisiera hacer un contador en binario de 4 bits,con el 74LS93, mi pulso de entrada lo estoy generando con un 555 en modo monoestable, pero no se como hacer las interconexiones con el 74LS93, mis salidas quiero mostrarlas solo en 4 LEDS, espero me puedan ayudar gracias


----------



## pepechip (Abr 16, 2008)

hola
os aconsejo que os descargueis el simulador digital que viene en este enlace, os ayudara a comprender mejor como funcionan algunos circuitos digitales.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/simulador-circuitos-digitales-muy-real-7968/


----------

